# Pistol grips?



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Does anyone use pistol grip rods anymore? I found a 5 1/2' Falcon, MH action, with a pistol grip at a yard sale for $5. I put a BPS Tourny Classic baitcaster on it from the classifieds here, and I plan on using it for topwaters, and close quarters work near docks. I was just wondering if anyone else uses one with extended handles being the most popular now.


----------



## jcrdust (May 24, 2004)

I have got a few but I really never use them anymore. If i cant put two hands around the handle an still have a bit sticking out the back I don't feel right.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i no longer have any,but it's all i used years ago.partly because in those days,it was about the only choice you had,LOL.
i'll bet some people would be surpised at the number of pros who keep them in their arsenal.in their typical shorter lengths,they're hard to beat for short accurate cating with topwaters and spinnerbaits.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

misfit said:


> i no longer have any,but it's all i used years ago.partly because in those days,it was about the only choice you had,LOL.
> i'll bet some people would be surpised at the number of pros who keep them in their arsenal.in their typical shorter lengths,they're hard to beat for short accurate cating with topwaters and spinnerbaits.


I have seen Hank Parker use one on a few shows. Like you said nice, short accurate casts.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

misfit said:


> i no longer have any,but it's all i used years ago.partly because in those days,it was about the only choice you had,LOL.
> i'll bet some people would be surpised at the number of pros who keep them in their arsenal.in their typical shorter lengths,they're hard to beat for short accurate cating with topwaters and spinnerbaits.


I went out and tried it and I was surprised at how accurate it was. I forgot how well a short rod fishes. I broke it in right too, I caught a couple of nice fish with the biggest being aroud 3 pounds. It won't be replacing any of my 7 footers, but its gonna be a nice rod to have.


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

I use to use them for spinnerbait fishing all the time then i switched over to all trigger sticks.


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

I used to have a 6' Team Diawa topwater/twitching rod that I loved. It was great for walking the dog with Zara Spooks. Alas it broke with the help of a friend stepping on it in rough water on the boat. I haven't found one that I like as well since.


----------



## BigBassin144 (Mar 16, 2008)

Fishpro, I've heard they are good for spinnerbaits and great for jerkbaits.

fish4life, I use a cabela' Fish eagle II for my topwater rod. It was a 7' ML rod, then I cut 4" off the handle and added a new butt cap. The I took 8" off the top and put on a new tip. now it is 6' and about M power. Great for topwaters form shore or in the boat.

*BB*


----------



## bunkeru2k (Aug 26, 2005)

I use a 5-1/2' ML BassPro model with pistol grip. It is my go to rod now for creeks and for kayak fishing. I have been swapping back and forth between the Johnny Morris baitcaster and the Pflueger depending on which line I want that day. I absolutely love that thing...especially when you are throwing smaller baits like quarterbacks and swim senkos.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

i got so used to my other bigger rods i forgot about mine, think ill take it out this weekend


----------



## flounder (May 15, 2004)

I don't really care for them. I find that after repeated casts my wrist gets really sore. I prefer the round grips.


----------

